# Beef heart and tounge



## pc farmer (Aug 28, 2017)

I have one of each.  Teach me on making something with them.

I am thinking pastrami with the tounge


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 29, 2017)

Now tongue pastrami sounds real good to me.

I don't know about the heart.

Al


----------



## tardissmoker (Aug 29, 2017)

Take the heart, clean, stuff with bread curmb/sage stuffing, bake in oven, better yet in smoker @ 225 until IT hits 140.  Serve with gravy or better yet Hunters Sauce. Takes me back to my boyhood! Enjoy!!


----------



## griz400 (Aug 30, 2017)

Take the heart, trim it all real nice, making sure the arteries are all removed, before you go to bed, marinate in balsamic vinegar overnight, in am., remove and pat dry, adding your favorite steak seasonings to it. let rest in fridge till you are ready to put on grill, searing it like 6 minutes a side, slice it all cross grain ... you will be surprised, has same texture as steak ...


----------



## biteme7951 (Aug 30, 2017)

Pickle them!  Great with crackers or right out of the container. Add some sliced sweet onions for a little crunch.

```
Pickled Heart or Tongue1 beef/pork heart (cut into 4 pieces)or 1 beef tonguewater to cover meat1 tablespoon salt2 cups dark vinegar3/4 cup waterpepper1 teaspoon salt (If you prefer, you can add more to taste)1 Tablespoon pickling spiceCook heart meat in salted water approximately 1 hour or until done.(If you are using tongue, it will need to cook about 1 hour thenyou will need to peel the skin off the tongue, then cook the tonguean additional 2 hours or until it is done) Drain, cool, and slicethe meat. Pepper the meat generously. Combine vinegar, water,salt, and pickling spices and pour over the peppered meat. Bringto a boil and cool. Let it set overnight and eat. If you don'tthink you will eat it within a week, you can freeze it.This is from a Better Homes and Gardens Meat Cookbook first printed in 1959.
```
Barry.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 30, 2017)

Ok so just cook or pickle the heart.

Tounge pastrami.  

You have to cook the heart to skin it.  When do I do that?


----------



## griz400 (Aug 30, 2017)

here is how to clean it


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2017)

Never had Beef Heart, but Deer Heart was always the first part of the Deer consumed. Then the Liver & Kidneys.

We never got fancy, but when my Dad was still around, just about every Deer Heart (that wasn't destroyed) got sliced up in thin strips, arteries & valves removed. Then sautéed in butter. Then just S & P, and dig in.

My Granny used to Pressure Cook Beef Tongue.

Bear


----------

